# In search for Mango Mousse



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I had this old recipe for mango mousse I took with me from school but have been unable to recreate properly at home dispite my ratios. If I remembered correctly that we had used a blast freezer on our cakes and it turned out perfectly but at home, its like slow moving lava. I have since tossed the recipe out of frustration and was wondering if someone had a better recipe, something that'll set in a recular consumer level fridge or freezer. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## coffeekitten (Apr 18, 2005)

Maybe it just needs a little more support. Have you tried adding a bit more gelatin (if its in your recipe). I also have a good recipe, if youd like me to dig it up just privatemessage me

Chocolate kisses, :lips: 
Coffeekitten


----------



## rblum (Jul 14, 2005)

if its not too much trouble, i would LOVE the recipe. Mango Mango Mango.. I am working on an entire meal based on mango. From starters to desserts. and any help i could get would be amzing !!


----------

